# Anyone else notice we are not getting paid this week?



## once111 (Dec 12, 2015)

Maybe I am just missing something, but it looks like I won't get paid this week, even though Goober owes me over $400. Looking at the partner portal, I have a statement for week ending Dec 14th. The next statement is labeled December 28th, which does reflect all the driving I did Dec 14th- 21st, as it should. Now I know this week is a holiday week, and Thursday night is Christmas Eve, but my bank is open until noon on Thursday. Why would payments not be processed on Thursday as normal? And does that mean New Years Eve will be handled that way too?

When I look at Dec 14th statement, it states "Period Ending: December 14, 2015 4AM CST". When I look at the Dec 28th statement, it states "Period Ending: December 21, 2015 4AM CST". Long ago I worked as an employee for a company that paid weekly, and as I recall we would get paid a day earlier in situations like this. Is Goober too lazy to take care of us before taking off for the holiday?


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

I see the same thing , I see my payout in the app under the recent payout portion for the right dates and money. When I log into the partner site , it's under the December 28th summary and 3$ less than what the app shows me... Good old Uber, I'm sure ita a glitch and will be sorted soon enough.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It always shows the next weeks date but they always pay every week regardless.

Don't worry


----------



## once111 (Dec 12, 2015)

I thought maybe they wanted swim in that pile of cash for a few extra days. Lol!


----------



## once111 (Dec 12, 2015)

Well, tonight there is still no Dec 21 pay statement, only Dec 14th and Dec 28. But all the work from last week 14th-20th is gone from the Dec 28th statement. According to the Uber rep I talked to earlier today, everything should be as usual with Thursday deposits. Not quite sure why I'm not filled with confidence. I am starting to wonder how broken their system is.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

once111 said:


> Well, tonight there is still no Dec 21 pay statement, only Dec 14th and Dec 28. But all the work from last week 14th-20th is gone from the Dec 28th statement. According to the Uber rep I talked to earlier today, everything should be as usual with Thursday deposits. Not quite sure why I'm not filled with confidence. I am starting to wonder how broken their system is.


I'm sure you will continue to drive although you feel this way. Just remember when you turn on the Uber app shows you have confidence. Uber on...


----------



## once111 (Dec 12, 2015)

Haven't given up yet. Just frustrated. It doesn't matter. In the end I know it will be good.


----------



## DNicole (Nov 28, 2015)

I got paid today. Check your bank account and see if the early deposit caused issues


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm pretty much sure, that Uber will add a appreciation Christmas bonus for it's dear, hardworking drivers.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

early payment here. normally get paid wed night/thurs morning, got paid on monday this week, woot woot


----------



## gg mh (Mar 17, 2015)

Me too. Early surprise.


----------



## gg mh (Mar 17, 2015)

Quick question unrelated matter. . .is it possible that Uber/Uber Support blacklists certain drivers when they keep pointing out Uber's inconsistencies and issues? I have a long time Uber driver/friend who thinks that after raising a couple of issues with Uber support, he is being target by 1) not receiving requests or 2) rides that are too far so that when he denies the requests, he keeps getting temporary suspension without notice. He also thinks there is a possible attempt to kick out old drivers who give only 20 percent commission to give way to new ones who give a 25 percent commission. Could it be that he is just being paranoid? I myself have had "suspicious activities on behalf of Uber" but I wouldn't go as far as calling it blacklisting. What's your opinion on the matter so that I learn how to behave lol?


----------



## Kaye (Dec 30, 2015)

Guys i have a question.
I referred someone and manage to finish 21 trips but i didnt get any bonus. Any body who can relate to this?

Please answer me. Thanks


----------



## Jeff22 (Nov 29, 2015)

Dog Shit. there a disaster


----------

